# Travel Advertising > Travel insurance >  What is best option to get travel  insurance for my dad coming from London?

## ablord

Hello friends,
My dad is coming to Chicago from London. He is planning to stay for a few weeks. Where would be best to get his travel  insurance. He is 55 year old. Should he buy one from London or better to buy one once he is arriving in Chicago? Any suggestion what company is best if buy his insurance in the states?

----------


## alexjems41

Different travel insurance policies from different companies into one place. It’s possible to compare two or three policies and see that they all offer the same features and benefits.If you can plan ahead and want the flexibility of taking more than one holiday or trip abroad, then buying an Annual Travel Insurance policy is, more often than not, a good investment, but do make sure that what you buy satisfies your particular needs.

----------


## jinny

Travel Guard plans automatically include a comprehensive list of non travel insurance services (pre-trip health and safety advisories, golf course reservations, hotel.

----------


## jnmclane

The best is that your dad should buy travel insurance from london. Before taking any policy confirm the risks like medical emergency, accidental death, luggage loss should be covered. There are many options available, you can consult with some insurance company or agents, take information from online websites of the insurance companies.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

Travel Guard plans automatically include a comprehensive list of non holiday insurance services (pre-trip protection advisories, golf course concerns, hotel.

----------


## outsourcefirm

The best is that your dad should buy travel cover from london. Before taking any policy ensure the threats like medical emergency, random / accident death, baggage loss should be covered. There are many options available, you can seek advice from with some insurance provider or agents, take information from sites of the plan providers.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

The best is that your dad should buy travel cover from london. Before taking any policy ensure the threats like medical emergency, random / accident death, baggage loss should be covered. There are many options available, you can seek advice from with some insurance provider or agents, take information from sites of the plan providers.

----------


## jnmclane

Searching online would give you better suggestions that from where you can get travel insurance for your father. There are several websites available on internet which offers great deals on insurance like home insurance, business insurance, life insurance and more....

----------


## mikehussy

Many travel company provide online travel insurance. You can find by Google search results





Cheap flights to Mombasa

----------


## DarwinKayo

Well friend there are many insurance company as national and international. You can get the information about this company form the internet. Also if you are travel in the abroad countries then you should have international travel insurance so that you will be secure.

----------


## johnlomee

Different travel insurance policies from different companies in one place. It is possible to compare two or three policies, we believe that all offer the same features and benefits.

----------


## mehakkhurana

To conclude, if you're looking to travel in India or abroad in the near future then you must purchase travel insurance India or simply put travel insurance to ensure a hassle free trip.

----------


## annabelgore

If you often go for travelling, you need to secure your life by getting travel insurance without any kind of hesitation. So that only, you can get claims at the time of accident or natural disasters.

----------


## ankita1234

Figures out this week on the rising cost of hospital treatment in foreign countries should put the wind up anyone planning to holiday abroad without a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) and/or travel insurance.

----------

